# Pyraminx Begginers Tutorial (new)



## raulsocal (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello, here i m posting to let know all the people that I have made a video (already in youtube) to help people with the pyraminx when starting, it is currently on spanish, but i can translate the whole video if anyone is interested on it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGHLz2XlVZg
Please tell me so if interested.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 13, 2011)

please translate i want to teach my bro to solve pyraminx


----------



## raulsocal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Translation*

Ok, there is no problem i will start translating today i hope that it will be ready for saturday. Maybe before if i have time.

It is nearly 100% rational, there is just one alg needed.

Thx for answering the Thread.


----------

